# Every other photo is black? HELP



## danrusso (Apr 8, 2014)

I recently purchased a Canon 1D Mark II.  I had it serviced, picking it up last Monday.  Nothing was wrong with the camera.  A coworker asked to take photos in the office.  He stepped away, returning a few minutes later, asking me if the camera's taking a black frame, every other frame was normal. 

At the time, I didn't think much of it.  I thought it was user error.  However about a hour later, I tried to take some photos and encountered the same problem.  Every other photo is black.  The photos which do show up, are clear, well balanced and properly exposed.

Does anyone know what's going on?

Thanks so much.


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that there's a mode, designed for low-light situations, where the sensor takes a picture with the shutter closed followed by one with the shutter open for the purpose of noise removal. It's intended to be used for things like astrophotography. Could that be on?

What about some really funky HDR setting on?

Just guessing


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 8, 2014)

That would be long exposure noise reduction.   You could see if either of the noise reduction settings are turned on.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't know but is it possible mirror up mode is active. When you hit the shutter it raises the mirror. Second hit takes the shot. It does not sound right but maybe if you go from mirror up to playback this might happen


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 8, 2014)

You wouldn't have a recorded black image in mirror lock mode, just a frustrated photographer.


----------



## danrusso (Apr 8, 2014)

none of that worked&#8230; anything else you can think of??


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 8, 2014)

It's consistently every other picture? Did you try resetting to the factory defaults?


----------

